# 4-plex apartment fire barrier question



## arob16 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi folks - I had a 4-plex building in Fort Worth, TX inspected this past week with an interesting condition.  A fire barrier panel was removed or not installed to accommodate a plumbing install in the attic.  It is the fire barrier between apartments in the attic space.  Does this appear to be a code violation?... or is there generally language that speaks to majority of the apartment separation having a fire barrier...    Owner says the building has been inspected and is to-code, but cannot provide documentation.  Any thoughts/opinions/facts are appreciated.  I attached an image, hope it worked!Adam R.

View attachment 1836


View attachment 1836


/monthly_2013_06/image.jpg.0e47796b4a505de6ea50c7ed3060116a.jpg


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2013)

Welcome

From a neighboring city


----------



## cda (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks more like a draft stop and should be in place

Need to find out what year it was built and what code was adopted

Most city apt/ rental inspectors do not look in the attic and may not know draft stop rules


----------



## Codegeek (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm with cda, sounds like a draft stop issue and not a fire barrier.


----------

